
From Minimum Viable Course to 100,000 Users – GrowthHackers - nsp
https://growthhackers.com/from-minimum-viable-course-to-100000-users/
======
RubyBrewsday
I definitely have Eliot and John to thank for my recent career switch. I was
working as a technical recruiter for various major/global financial services
institutions (yes, shoot me now please) and I took their iOS7 course and
within 4 months was able to find work as a junior developer for a NYC based
startup.

I've never considered making a course myself, but I will say that I could
certainly learn some more from those two on how to be successful!

